# Car Got Key'd While Working



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I need some help.. My car got key'd last week while I had to stop for a bathroom break. I saw some young kids eyeing my car when I pulled into the parking lot, when I came back they were gone and my car has significant key damage on the drivers side.

My insurance policy does cover vandalism but I do have to pay a 500 deductible. Can I deduct this from my taxes since it happened while I was working? Last year was my first year driving and I went with mileage over expenses. However other expenses such as cell phone bills, I was able to deduct 20%.

I could really use some help on this

Thanks


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

While not a professional I would think you would be able to deduct this as an expense outside of mileage because it has nothing to do with the daily operation of the car and miles AND you need to maintain the appearance of your vehicle for the benefit of the riders.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Get more than one estimate, you can probably get it fixed for less than $500,


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Italnstallion99 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some help.. My car got key'd last week while I had to stop for a bathroom break. I saw some young kids eyeing my car when I pulled into the parking lot, when I came back they were gone and my car has significant key damage on the drivers side.
> 
> ...


While waiting for the experts to weigh in, I would suggest that if it doesn't qualify as a deductible business expense, you might be able to get some of it back under casualty losses on Schedule A. There are some income limits/thresholds you need to use that may offset all or part. I'm guessing that it might be covered under the mileage allowance, however.


----------

